

Technically Interesting - paulwoolcock
http://engelaugen.wordpress.com

======
DanielStraight
Asking this question is ignoring equally significant advances in human
history. The invention of the computer is basically dependent on the invention
of agriculture, if you go far enough back. Most people don't seriously
contemplate if we are perhaps too dependent on agriculture and what it would
be like to go back to being hunter-gatherers, though I've met at least that
did. Also, the idea of all our technology ceasing to work is about as unlikely
as all our agriculture ceasing to work.

I'm not saying it's bad to ask these questions. It's not. It's good to ask
them. But we need to keep in mind the broader context.

(Some other inventions to consider: the steam and later internal combustion
engine, the electrical generator on which all modern technology depends and
the related battery, the printing press, pasteurization... the list goes on.)

